# NBA suspends DJ Mbenga for one game



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

from http://www.insidehoops.com 

Dallas Mavericks center DJ Mbenga has been suspended one game without pay for committing a Flagrant Foul Penalty Two by striking Cleveland’s LeBron James in the head, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Senior Vice President Basketball Operations.

The incident, in which a Flagrant Foul Penalty One was called and, subsequently, upgraded by the League Office to a Flagrant Foul Penalty Two, occurred with 7:35 remaining in the fourth quarter of the Mavericks 107-94 loss to the Cavaliers on Wednesday night at Quicken Loans Arena. Mbenga will serve his suspension tonight against the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow I didn't see it....I stopped watching :sour: , but was it really that bad or did he get suspended cuz he did it to Lebron?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Wow I didn't see it....I stopped watching :sour: , but was it really that bad or did he get suspended cuz he did it to Lebron?


I think it was because it was LeBron, I saw it and it didn't seem like a flagerant 2. Damps flagerant aginst LeBron seemed a lot worse.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Honestly, it was possibly a flagrant, but certainly didn't warrant a suspension. 

I don't have a problem with the flagrant being called, although it wasn't clear cut. If I were the referee, I probably would've called it. But the suspension? Please. 

Like I said before, it's getting harder and harder to watch this league due to all the behind the scenes politics. It gets old.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im juast glad he knocked the **** outta him. Shows just because hes "king james"  doesnt mean he gets special attention. You have to earn yo **** out west buddy

Great job mavs...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> im juast glad he knocked the **** outta him. Shows just because hes "king james"  doesnt mean he gets special attention. You have to earn yo **** out west buddy
> 
> Great job mavs...


LoL...thats how we do it in the Wild Wild West.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Wow I didn't see it....I stopped watching :sour: , but was it really that bad or did he get suspended cuz he did it to Lebron?


No, it actually was an attempt to block LB's shot, IMO. Mbenga went straight up, as he usually does, and swatted - James, however, double clutched and leaned in just as Mbenga's arm was coming down. As you know, Mbenga tries to block shots into the front row, so he did swing pretty hard.

I apologize if my opinion differs from others', but that really is the way I saw it (and yes, I am a bit of a homer).


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

ok so benga suspended for trying to block, Bowen fined for 10,000 for kicking Ray Allen at the back. Makes sense...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Seed said:


> ok so benga suspended for trying to block, Bowen fined for 10,000 for kicking Ray Allen at the back. Makes sense...


Yes Exactly! :none:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone have a clip of that?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*more proof that we are the most hated squad by the league*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

SMDre said:


> I think it was because it was LeBron, I saw it and it didn't seem like a flagerant 2. Damps flagerant aginst LeBron seemed a lot worse.


I agree that the one by Dampier was worse, but frankly that probably deserved a suspension as well. But, the rule is that a shot to the head will get you a flagrant 2 and MBenga foul was a shot to LeBrons head.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks are arguing that Kurt Thomas' hit on Marquis was worse. 



<quote>
On Dec. 14, Daniels drove the lane and received a hard foul from Thomas, who was assessed a flagrant foul-1. Daniels missed 15 of the next 16 games with a strained neck. Now, 49 games later, Daniels had to sit out against Orlando because the injury was aggravated by a hit he received in Cleveland.<quote-bray1967>


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Get used to it, stars get the treatment well some of them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this guy (stu jackson) has been upgrading pretty much all flagarants into type 2 flagarants. Hes done it a few times already to the Heat. :curse: easy way to make some extra cash on the side, thats all

Money-grubbing.....******!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The OUTLAW said:


> I agree that the one by Dampier was worse, but frankly that probably deserved a suspension as well. But, the rule is that a shot to the head will get you a flagrant 2 and MBenga foul was a shot to LeBrons head.


That is true, didn't think about that.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Damp deserved suspended? lol, good grief. Is this a man's league or not?

Anyway, DJ gets suspended for going for a block on a play where LeBron didn't get hurt. Kurt Thomas attempts to decapitate Marquis making him miss a dozen games with a neck injury and gets nothing.

And anyway, the Mavs are soft. How could any of our guys have committed a flagrant foul?


----------

